# Greece or Czech?



## HopefulCat (Dec 8, 2017)

Hi,

I am 43 and decided to go abroad for Embryo adoption. 
Cannot decide between Czech Republic  or Greece though. I have already talked to Praga Medica Clinic (Czech) and Serum (Greece) and found both clinics very responsive and caring, still have some doubts.
Anyone has any adoption experience with any of these clinics? 

Looking forward to here about that.

Cheers!


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

Czech is cheaper but you have to have a male partner. Serum are lovely though and you don't need a male partner to do IVF in Greece


----------

